

Calculating Batting Averages with Riak's Map/Reduce - pharkmillups
http://blog.basho.com/2011/01/20/baseball-batting-average%2c-using-riak-map/reduce/

======
dedward
HEre's what I don't get. We see map/reduce posts all the time, like it's some
fantastic new technology.

Reading up - it seems to me that map & reduce are standard functional
programming patterns (or whatever you call them) that just happend to lend
themselves very well to distributed computing.

mapping and reduction have existed in functional programming forever, no?
There's no magic there.

